# Lathe Chip Pan - $40 (Bell Gardens, CA)



## darkzero (Jun 24, 2019)

I would guess a chip pan wouldn't be an easy find if you were looking for one. Good price for the size. 58"x21"









						Metal Lathe Bed Tray
					

Bed Tray Cash Only $40 Firm Call 3two33zero283TwoNine Classic Tool Vintage Tools



					losangeles.craigslist.org


----------



## martik777 (Jun 24, 2019)

Pretty easy to make these out of scrap plywood


----------

